# Almost done with lyft sign up process



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Can't wait as I've been sitting here for over an hour on uber with one ping for a 3 dollar take home fare.  booo

At least I'll get a bonus with lyft


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Does Lyft not require a minimum number of trips for the bonus in Seattle?


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*Dont waste your time with Lyft. They are an evil company in my opinion.*


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm a part time driver, just about a month and a half now. I have almost 82 rides under Lyft... No problems whatsoever...

I started Lyft, then signed up for Uber when Lyft is slow.

I find, here at least, that Lyft customers are better quality people than Uber customers.

Good luck out there


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Does Lyft not require a minimum number of trips for the bonus in Seattle?


50 which shouldn't be a problem for me. i'm already at 75 with Uber so far this month


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ND379 said:


> 50 which shouldn't be a problem for me. i'm already at 75 with Uber so far this month


It is forty within thirty days, here, or at least I had thought that was what I had read when I signed on to Lyft. Funny, they did award me a substantial bonus after thirty trips which is lower in proportion to that which I thought that I would receive after forty trips. I sent them an e-Mail about it. I might receive an answer in mid-June. Lyft Driver "Support" is worse even than Uber, and you must work pretty hard to achieve that.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been driving for Big Foober since October of 2014 and Lyft didn't even approve me. I thought the mentor session went well.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

jonnyplastic said:


> *Dont waste your time with Lyft. They are an evil company in my opinion.*


Aren't they all? I'm just trying to pay off my credit card debt and save to go back and finish my nursing degree. Then I can go back to just working my first full time job.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

jonny probably got denied due to mentor session or off-boarded and just wants to tear it down. I think you'll find Lyft a much more friendly company to work with. They make mistakes, too. And there are certainly things we want improved for drivers. But they are a far cry from Uber in driver satisfaction, and clearly people feel safer on Lyft since 30% of their drivers and 60% of their passengers are women.


----------



## johny456us (Apr 5, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Aren't they all? I'm just trying to pay off my credit card debt and save to go back and finish my nursing degree. Then I can go back to just working my first full time job.


I am in the same boat as you, except I want to fully pay off student loans ASAP and ideally pay off my car fast. In LA area, it seems Lyft is best for morning commuters. I make the most money between 5am to 10am, unless I get someone that needs to go OUT of the city, then it messes up the flow for the whole day.

From now on I'll be turning on Uber when Lyft takes me to a less crowded area, as every time Lyft takes me to the outer suburbs it turns the ride into a minimum wage trip. Or when I know Uber is having at least 2.5x surges, as Lyft prime time is pretty hard to get in LA, and usually in extremely limited areas for extremely brief amounts of time.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

johny456us said:


> I am in the same boat as you, except I want to fully pay off student loans ASAP and ideally pay off my car fast. In LA area, it seems Lyft is best for morning commuters. I make the most money between 5am to 10am, unless I get someone that needs to go OUT of the city, then it messes up the flow for the whole day.
> 
> From now on I'll be turning on Uber when Lyft takes me to a less crowded area, as every time Lyft takes me to the outer suburbs it turns the ride into a minimum wage trip. Or when I know Uber is having at least 2.5x surges, as Lyft prime time is pretty hard to get in LA, and usually in extremely limited areas for extremely brief amounts of time.


The only times it seems to consistently surge here is the morning and I work my first job from 0730 to 4 so I can't do the mornings 
Don't most people just leave both apps on running and then wait for a ping and go offline on the other one?


----------



## johny456us (Apr 5, 2016)

ND379 said:


> The only times it seems to consistently surge here is the morning and I work my first job from 0730 to 4 so I can't do the mornings
> Don't most people just leave both apps on running and then wait for a ping and go offline on the other one?


I'm now becoming one of those people leaving both apps on. What attracted me to Lyft first was the power driver bonus of 20%, which basically negates the commission they take. To get that in LA, you have to drive 75 trips during the week, with 25 of them during peak hours. The only peak hours are 8-10am on weekdays, then a ton more on the weekends. So my current strategy is to get at least 16 peak rides taken care of during the weekdays, and take care of the rest on the weekends. That can turn out to be at least an extra couple hundred bucks each week it seems.

The power driver bonus is what initially made me loyal to Lyft, but Lyft pings drop significantly mid-day to around 9pm. So next time I drive mid-day I'll leave them both on. I'll drive Lyft exclusively during the weekday morning commutes though as the power driver bonus makes Lyft worthwhile. Without it, I'd probably only drive Uber part time during 3x surges. Today I put 60 miles on my car, making 26 bucks(or just $20 something if I don't get the power driver bonus) driving for lyft over the course of 3 hours, because I was taken out east of LA. So it was a horrible 3 hours, but I'm giving myself this month to figure out how to make lyft worthwhile. I wish I had turned on Uber as well when I got out there because the 20 miles driving back had zero pings and I probably would have gotten at least 1 uber ping from someone needing to go into the city.

Also, I'm not sure if Lyft has pop up notifications when you're in another app. I was texting my girlfriend after I dropped off a Lyft passenger, and in the 20 seconds I took to send the text, I then got a text that I missed a Lyft pick up. It did not make the usual beep sound or send a pop up notification, I learned today that the Uber app does have the pop up notification. I think it is possible to make a solid 25/hr from Lyft, but will probably take a few weeks to learn your area and come up with a good strategy.

Also, lyft line is turning out to be pretty horrible for me, I wish I could turn it off. People will often request lyft line, and hope that no one else needs to be picked up because they then save money, while you lose money. Last night nearly every ride was a lyft line, I was social with them all, everyone having a good time, and no one tipped and the fares were lower than if they had done a regular lyft ride.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

johny456us said:


> Also, lyft line is turning out to be pretty horrible for me, I wish I could turn it off. People will often request lyft line, and hope that no one else needs to be picked up because they then save money, while you lose money. Last night nearly every ride was a lyft line, I was social with them all, everyone having a good time, and no one tipped and the fares were lower than if they had done a regular lyft ride.


Lyft Line pays exactly the same minutes and miles as a regular Lyft, as well as the Pickup Fee for the first passenger and if the first ping was in a PT zone the whole ride is paid out at the PT rate. There is no way your pay was lower than if you had taken the rides separately, especially since you were paid to travel to additional passenger pickups when normally you are not.


----------



## johny456us (Apr 5, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Lyft Line pays exactly the same minutes and miles as a regular Lyft, as well as the Pickup Fee for the first passenger and if the first ping was in a PT zone the whole ride is paid out at the PT rate. There is no way your pay was lower than if you had taken the rides separately, especially since you were paid to travel to additional passenger pickups when normally you are not.


When I click on lyft line as a passenger it says 'Fixed trip price - price is set and always less than original lyft, even if you don't match with another rider' 
It seems passengers are clicking on lyft line to get the cheaper fixed rate, hoping to not be matched with another rider. I even had one passenger complain about having to pick up another passenger, she just wanted the lower lyft line rate. And if its fixed price, but takes longer due to detours/traffic, then they don't pay more for that additional time? Even a passenger yesterday was saying how her friend pinged for uber pool and her complaint was that Uber Pool would not give a fixed price. That seems more fair to the driver who may have to take a longer route or hit bad traffic.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

UberPool is fixed price, too. Most passengers have no idea how any of the charges work, Line/Pool or standard. Line/Pool offer the rider a discounted, fixed rate for their trip in exchange for being willing to share their ride should someone along their route need a ride in the same direction. On Lyft driver is still paid the same rate as if standard Lyft was ordered. With Uber they typically launch Pool paying the same rates as UberX, then after a couple months drop the driver pay and also do not pay a minimum unless they are running a promotion. Lyft pays the standard minimum for every ride, Line or not. If the driver is detoured or delayed due to traffic or such, Lyft/Uber cover the difference. They typically lose a little money on the rides that aren't matched, and make that up on the rides that are matched.


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is forty within thirty days, here, or at least I had thought that was what I had read when I signed on to Lyft. Funny, they did award me a substantial bonus after thirty trips which is lower in proportion to that which I thought that I would receive after forty trips. I sent them an e-Mail about it. I might receive an answer in mid-June. Lyft Driver "Support" is worse even than Uber, and you must work pretty hard to achieve that.


You get bonuses to start. And then they yank the rug from under you ): Sad


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

johny456us said:


> It seems passengers are clicking on lyft line to get the cheaper fixed rate, *hoping* to not be matched with another rider.


 (emphasis mine)

It is not only "hoping", it is "not knowing". Just as do Uber users with Uber Pool, these people are choosing Lyft Line either due to a default or to get a cheap version of a ride that is already too cheap. I had five cancel-upon-arrival Lyft Line trips in four hours, one day. When I cover a L-Line or U-Pool trip, when the passenger boards, the first thing that I ask is "You ordered Lyft Line, correct?". If I get an affirmative answer, I say "Then you know the deal:. The usual response is either "What do you mean by that?" or "Yes, it is the least expensive" or something similar. When I explain that it means that they might have to share the vehicle, they do not want to do that. I have had similar with U-Pool, but it happens far less than it does on L-Line. It seems that Lyft is doing a worse job of edge-uh-MAH-kaytin' its users on the various levels of service available. You must work pretty hard to do less than does Uber.

To be sure, there is the user's not paying attention factor, but, expecting that said factor is equal between Uber and Lyft users (and here, many use both), the only other cause that comes to mind is lack of clear instructions. Defaulting to the U-Pool/L-Line does not help, either. The economics of U-Pool and L-Line are great for the "technology company", but not so great for the driver.

I have yet to see it on Lyft, but I have had it happen on Uber that a customer threatened to low rate me if I picked up the second trip, whether the application already had assigned me one, or not. As I go through my little routine before starting the trip, I have held up my Uberfone and put stylus to it and notified the passenger "I am cancelling this trip. You may exit the vehicle immediately".

One problem with Lyft Line is that every time I try to cancel one trip out of two, it cancels both trips. I have sent two e-Mails to Lyft about it, but, as Lyft's Driver "Support" is far worse than Uber's, Lyft has not seen fit to get back to me. I do not drive TNC enough to be in the Super-Duper-Scooper-Very-Insane-Person-Club, so I am relegated to "We will respond if and when we feel like it, assuming that your e-Mail is not now in electronic oblivion".

In Washington, before 2008, when the cabs did not have meters, drivers could take on additional fares under conditions. As we had a Zone System back then, the fares were set. We charged full fare for each passenger. There was a reason for that.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (emphasis mine)
> 
> It is not only "hoping", it is "not knowing". Just as do Uber users with Uber Pool, these people are choosing Lyft Line either due to a default or to get a cheap version of a ride that is already too cheap. I had five cancel-upon-arrival Lyft Line trips in four hours, one day. When I cover a L-Line or U-Pool trip, when the passenger boards, the first thing that I ask is "You ordered Lyft Line, correct?". If I get an affirmative answer, I say "Then you know the deal:. The usual response is either "What do you mean by that?" or "Yes, it is the least expensive" or something similar. When I explain that it means that they might have to share the vehicle, they do not want to do that. I have had similar with U-Pool, but it happens far less than it does on L-Line. It seems that Lyft is doing a worse job of edge-uh-MAH-kaytin' its users on the various levels of service available. You must work pretty hard to do less than does Uber.
> 
> ...


Picking up additional passenger on line is not optional. Canceling will always cancel the whole ride. If your passenger doesn't want to share, tell them they have to cancel and order correctly. Support cannot help you with this, it is how Line works.


----------



## johny456us (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeah I did an uber pool today, no additional pick ups, was just 2.40 for 1.8 mile trip that took 15 min. Definitely staying off of uber except during surges or when lyft takes me far out to nowhere. Ridesharing in general is looking less and less useful unless you can stack up referral bonuses. The good fares are for too limited of a time each day, and getting one good fare tends to take me far away so the dead miles back negates any benefit.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Picking up additional passenger on line is not optional. Canceling will always cancel the whole ride. Support cannot help you with this, it is how Line works.


Thank you for the information. What do you do if the second passenger does not show up? What do you do if the address for the second passenger is imprecise and you can not contact him?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

The app prompts you for everything in a Line. Whether pax 1, 2, or 3. 

You tap Arrive, the 100 second counter starts in upper right corner. 

If they don't get in, you tap No Show. 

If they get in, you tap Pickup. 

It will ask you to verify number of passengers. If they ordered 1 pax and have 2, the app will skip them. If they ordered 2 and only have 1, it will let you take them and adjust.

The app will tell you who to pickup and dropoff and in what order. Your navigation app will automatically reroute when a passenger is added or removed. 

You can travel a block or two to accomodate inaccurate requests. More than that the pax needs to cancel and request again. If they won't cancel, just choose No Show when the counter finishes. 

Note: you'll be paid a cancelation fee if the first rider is a no- show/ larger party. For additional pax you won't be paid cancelation because you're already "on the meter" for the time and distance it takes to get there.


----------



## RideshareSecrets (Apr 11, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Does Lyft not require a minimum number of trips for the bonus in Seattle?


Seattle's current bonus is $350 after completing 50 rides


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

I really like Lyft, just be aware of the deductible that they have for the Insurance if you have an accident while driving for them, $2500 out of your pocket to get the coverage or you fix your own car.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

Uruber said:


> I really like Lyft, just be aware of the deductible that they have for the Insurance if you have an accident while driving for them, $2500 out of your pocket to get the coverage or you fix your own car.


Consider looking into State Farm. Your personal deductible applies during all driving periods.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm at 


ND379 said:


> Can't wait as I've been sitting here for over an hour on uber with one ping for a 3 dollar take home fare.  booo
> 
> At least I'll get a bonus with lyft


I have 30 or 33,so only about 15 more rides,for me and I get my $500 (I think its,only $200 now)bonus with lyft. Lyft and uber is night and day to me. I work lyft pretty muh exclusively now. I contested a rating and they restored my 5 star,anytime I have a question they respond within minutes to a few hrs. Hands down the better option!!!!


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I haven't contested any ratings because I'm not even sure 100% who rated me low to drop me from my perfect 5.0. I was at 4.95 then after driving last night I'm down to 4.94. Oh well. As long as I stay above a 4.90 I'm fine


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

SFAgentKyle said:


> Consider looking into State Farm. Your personal deductible applies during all driving periods.


Thank you for the tip, I just got in touch with State Farm and got my Policy, now I won't have be worry while driving for Lyft. Now I just need to make enough money to pay for it


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

Uruber said:


> Thank you for the tip, I just got in touch with State Farm and got my Policy, now I won't have be worry while driving for Lyft. Now I just need to make enough money to pay for it


Glad we could help. Welcome aboard.


----------

